# Kernel Source for T-mo GSII



## mikeyinid (Jun 14, 2011)

Here it is. No threads here yet so thought this would be a good start...

SOURCE


----------



## movieaddict (Jul 16, 2011)

cant wait for some roms!!!


----------



## Babyj303 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ya ya same here


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Development is for releases only.


----------



## clamder (Aug 25, 2011)

shouldn't at&t and t-mobile versions of this phone have separate sections? considering they would definitely have different roms and issues?


----------

